# A Few Pics



## Road Dog (May 14, 2013)

A few pics trying different combinations.


----------



## Road Dog (May 14, 2013)

next


----------



## Road Dog (May 14, 2013)

next


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 14, 2013)

Cool Rory.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 14, 2013)

Wow man, that is a fantastic color group!!! The color, the whittle and etc.
 Very interested to see more!
 Fred


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> next


 [][]Now Thats why we love old bottles!!!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 14, 2013)

What a beautiful color group, very impressive and desirable.
 Nice nice nice
 Fred


----------



## ORE552 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice pictures and bottles! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## toms sc (Jun 8, 2013)

Very kool old bottles.looks great.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, Rory,

 Another wonderful window full!. Who am dat amethystine guy in the middle sucking all the color out of the atmosphere?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Surface.  That's a Mrs. S. A. Allen's / World's Hair Restorer / New York.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice bottles! Great color in the window is a treat. Thanks.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice looking bottles and great window shots.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2013)

Rory...Great pics as always...That olive greenish Gargling Oil is awesome.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2013)

Rory...great pics as always...! Lovin' that olive green Gargling Oil.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank's Ya'll.


----------

